# المثلية الجنسيه والمسيحيه.



## عاشق بريطانيا. (1 سبتمبر 2011)

أود من الجميع المشاركه في الموضوع دون تجريح أو إهانات ومن ليس لديه سوى أسلوب الخروج عن الموضوع والسب والشتم فلا يتفضل بالإجابه حفاظا على روح الحوار.​ 
أعلم ان الموضوع حساس ولكنه حقيقة واقعه مهما هربنا منها يجب ان نواجهها ولن يتم الحل بإغلاق الموضوع على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر.​ 
أنا مثلي جنسيا وقد لا يستطيع غيري أن يصدق ذلك ولكني أعرف تمام المعرفة أنني ولدت هكذا، فكيف لطفل في ال12 من العمر ينجذب لمدرس الرياضة عوضا عن الإنجذاب مثلا لمدرسة اللغه. 
ومن أنجذب لهم هم من نفس الجنس ولم أعلم على الإطلاق أن ذلك غير مقبول إجتماعيا ودينيا حتى إستيقظت على هذه الحقيقة ولكن ومع كل هذا لم أشعر على الإطلاق بأنني أفعل شيئ نجس او خاطئ فأنا أعيش ذلك منذ الطفولة ولم يكن لي يد في الإختيار على الإطلاق. ​ 
بعض الأجوبة التي كنت أتلاقها عند السؤال عن المثلية ومامنظور المسيحيه لها هى (إنها خطيئة) وضد خطة الله. ​ 
ومتى كانت خطة الله أن يتعرض شخص للتمييز بشتى انواعه لأنه ولد مثليا ومتى كانت خطة الله أن يتم قتل وتعذيب شخص لأنه مثلي جنسيا؟! ​ 
نعم الله خلق إمرأة ورجل ولكن يجب أن نفتح عقولنا ونعلم أن الله محبة أيضا وليس مجرد قالب من القوانين الجامده والمتعصبه. مثلا هنا كنائس تعّرف الزواج على أنه إحتفال بالمحبه بغض النظر عن الجنس وأن الله محبة فأينما وجدت محبة حقيقة وجد الله فلماذا كل شيئ يجب أن ينظر له على أنه جسدي؟ لماذا لا ينظر للروح التي لا يكف المؤمنين عن التحدث بشأنها؟! ​ 
بالنسبة لي أثق أن الله خلقني هكذا وهو أعلم أكثر من أي شخص آخر ويعلم أن الحب الذي انا فيه هو حب حقيقي وإذا كان الله بالنسبة لكم مهووس بالجسد والجنس ولا يهتم بالمحبه والروح فلا أعلم عن أي إله تتحدثون؟ ربما إله الفريسيين والصدقويين الذين أثقلوا الشعوب بقوانين الله منها بريئ. ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الله لم يخلق شي ابدا غلط او مشهوة

الرب خلق كل شي حسن جدا

ولكن قد يكون عنددك بعض العوامل النفسي التي تحتج الي علاج وليس مخلوق من الله بها

او يكون بعض المشاكل في بعض الهرومانات الجنسيه لديك

وكل هذا له علاج ولكن لا تعتبر الشي الغلط  انه صح 

صلي اللي الله واذهب الي الطبيب


----------



## sarkoo (1 سبتمبر 2011)

افهمك وأحبك كما أنت حتى لو أني لا أعرفك شخصيا ... ولا يهمني ميولك الجنسية ..... فهذا أمر خاص بك 
ســـــــلام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 سبتمبر 2011)

ابنى العزيز بدون سب او قذف نحن امام حالة مرضية خطيرة اولا يجب ان تعترف بانك مريض والعلاج ليس سهلا كما يعتقد البعض لانك وصلت مرحلة الادمان لدرجة انك تحب هذا الشخص لدرجة الموت من اجلة
ابنى اعلم ان ما تفعله حرام جدا والرب لا يرضى عنه حاول ان تبعد عن هذا الشخص حاول ان تتزوج من امراة صلى كثيرا واطلب من الرب ان يساعدك اقراء الكتاب المقدس اشغل نفسك باشياء مفيدة
اتمنى من الرب ان يقف بجانبك


----------



## عاشق بريطانيا. (1 سبتمبر 2011)

أنصدم عندما أرى البعض يظن أنني مريض ويطلب مني الزواج من إمرأة. إذا مارأيك أذهب أفتش على إمرأة ثم أتزوجها، صحيح هذا هو الزواج الذي الله يريده؟ متى كان الحب مرض؟ بعض الملحدين يصفون المسيح أنه مريض لأنه قتل نفسه من اجل مايؤمن به ولكن هل هو حقا مريض؟! طبعا لا. 

أنا لست بمريض والأبحاث العلميه تثبت ذلك والدليل هو إزالة المثلية الجنسيه من ضمن قائمة الأمراض النفسيه والجسديه. فلا تقولوا أنكم أعلم من الأطباء والخبراء في هذا المجال. 

عبارة سمعتها ذات يوم وأود قولها هنا (إن كان حبي خطيئة، فهو خطيئتي الطاهره). 

أود شكر الجميع على الحوار بأسلوب رائع حتى لو كان مخالف. 

وأشكر العزيز sarkoo على الرد الجميل والموقف الإيجابي.


----------



## coptic eagle (1 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف  اخ عاشق بريطانيا 
صحيح ان الله محبه ولكن يجب ان تفكر ماهو مصدر تلك المحبه وهل هي تتفق مع محبة الله 
فهناك نوع من المحبه مصدره ابليس اي الشيطان 
فمن سوف يكون موجود الله ام الشيطان 
يعني الانسان الخاطئ يحب الخطيه فهل تتوقع ان  الله سوف يحب الخطيه
لمجرد ان الله محبه 
او انه سوف يوافق على فعل الخطيه لمجرد ان الخطاة بينهم محبه
ففكر وتذكر الاتي

60) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 5: 8
وَلكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا.
والمسيح لم ياتي ليدين العالم ولكنه جاء ليدعوا خطاة الى التوبه 

50) إنجيل لوقا 5: 32
لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَارًا بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ».
فهكذا نعرف ان كلنا اخطأنا والمسيح بمحبة جاء ليدعونا للتوبه 
وللاسف  المثليه خطيه ضد ارادة الله

2) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 6: 9
أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ لاَ تَضِلُّوا: لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ،
ولكن تاكد ان الله يحبك ويدعوك الى التوبه وانظر الى الصليب وانت ستعرف مدى محبته لك

1) سفر إرميا 31: 3
تَرَاءَى لِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ: «وَمَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ.

وتذكر ان السبت وضع لاجل الانسان وهكذا ايضا القانون وضع لحماية الانسان
فانت كاب عندما تكمنع ابنك من اكل السموم فانت تحميه 
ولكن للاسف احيانا يظن الابن ان ابوه لا يحبه 
هكذا فكرتك عن القانون فهو وضع لحماية الانسان 
ومشكلة الفريسيون انهم يثقلون الشعب بقوانين  ليست في التوراة 
وحتى لا يحاولوا  ان يتمموها وانهم يسعون وراء احترام الناس والمظاهر اكثر من تنفيذ وصايا الله


----------



## MAJI (1 سبتمبر 2011)

_ومتى كانت خطة الله أن يتعرض شخص للتمييز بشتى انواعه لأنه ولد مثليا ومتى كانت خطة الله أن يتم قتل وتعذيب شخص لأنه مثلي جنسيا؟! _
لم اسمع عن تعذيب وقتل المثلي 
اما التمييز فنعم لانه غير مقبول اجتماعيا ودينيا 
انت تقول 
_ فأينما وجدت محبة حقيقة وجد الله فلماذا كل شيئ يجب أن ينظر له على أنه جسدي؟ _
_فان لم تكن العلاقةجسدية فهي محبة عادية وهناك الكثير من المشاهير لهم معجبين بنفس جنسهم وانجذابك لمدرس الرياضة امر طبيعي لاعجابك به ._
_اما موضوع اسمه الزواج المثلي فهذا امرلامعنى له إلا اذا اعتبر عقد الزواج عقدتجاريللاستفادة من القوانين المترتبة عليه  لذلك البلد  او هو  مصدر رزق للقائمين بعقده ._
_فالغاية تبرر الوسيلة   والكل يريد ان  يعيش_
_اما موضوع (و__لد مثاليا) فهو واحد من اثنين _
_اما مريض خلقيا او مريض نفسيا نتيجة ظروف معينةاو حادثة معينة_
_فمثلا في السعودية يمنع الاختلاط بين الجنسين فيتوجه الطرفين الى المثيل لاشباع رغباتهم وشهواتهم الجنسية_
_اما في الغرب فيلجأون الى المثيل بسبب توهانهم في الحرية المطلقة فباتوا لايعرفون ماذا يفعلون من امور جديدة تجذب الانتباه والشهرة_


----------



## coptic eagle (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا بالاخ عاشق بريطانيا 
هناك كتاب متخصص يتحدث عن مشكلتك يارايت تقراه لانه مفيد جدا

والكتاب اسمه شفاء الحب

http://www.4shared.com/********/Lvy51Lwy/_2____.html


----------



## coptic eagle (1 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/********/Lvy51Lwy/_2____.html


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*اهلا عاشق انا لاادينك ولا الومك والرب وحده يعلم 
انما احب ان اقول لك انت مقبول مننا او على الاقل سأتحدث عن نفسى انت مقبول منى كما انت والرب يرشدك بنفسه للطريق الصحيح 
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي عاشق ممكن أسألك عن عمرك لو سمحت؟ اذا كنت لا تريد الإجابة عن سؤالي سأحترم ذلك.*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 سبتمبر 2011)

> _أنا مثلي جنسيا وقد لا يستطيع غيري أن يصدق ذلك ولكني أعرف تمام المعرفة أنني ولدت هكذا، فكيف لطفل في ال12 من العمر ينجذب لمدرس الرياضة عوضا عن الإنجذاب مثلا لمدرسة اللغه. _



*أخي الحبيب الجميع تبدأ شهواته بهذا العمر دون إرادته ، ولكن إن لم يكن هناك سبب عضوي ، فهذا يعني أن هناك عاملاً نفسياً أو تربوياً ما في المنزل أدى لذلك بالنسبة لك ولشقيقك .*

*وبكل الأحوال لماذا لا تحاول ، إن كان بإمكانك المحاولة على الأقل ؟؟؟؟*
*المسيح يقول (معنوياً) لو كانت العين تعثرنا فخير لنا أن نقلعها .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 سبتمبر 2011)

http://bit.ly/qSwy7U


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2011)

> _مثلا هنا كنائس تعّرف الزواج على أنه إحتفال بالمحبه بغض  النظر عن الجنس_


يا أخي كيف يعني بغض النظر عن الجنس ! 
يعني هل تريد القول بأنه عندك كنائس تبارك وتعترف بزواج المثليين جنسيا .. مستحيييييييل أن تكون هذه كنائس ولا تنخدع بها أنت أيضا



> _بالنسبة لي أثق أن الله خلقني هكذا _


مصدر هذه الثقة ليس من الله فالرب أعلم بأنك أمام حالة مرضية أو نفسية خطيرة ... الله لا يخلق بشر خطائين بل البشر هم من يسيرون نحو الخطيئة بأنفسهم 




> _متى كان الحب مرض؟_


أنت لا تتكلم عن حب طبيعي هنا .. أنت تتكلم عن ميول جنسي لأناس من نفس جنسك ! وهذا هو المرض




> _أنا لست بمريض والأبحاث العلميه تثبت ذلك والدليل هو  إزالة المثلية الجنسيه من ضمن قائمة الأمراض النفسيه والجسديه. فلا تقولوا  أنكم أعلم من الأطباء والخبراء في هذا المجال. _


لا يهم إزالة المثلية الجنسية من قائمة الأمراض بل ما يهمنا هو موقف الكتاب المقدس من هذه الخطئية 

"*لا تضاجع ذكراً مضاجعة امرأة*"  (لاويين 18:    22)

"*لا تضلوا*.. لا زناة ولا  عبدة أوثان ولا    فاسقون ولا مأبونون *ولا مضاجعو ذكور ... يرثون ملكوت الله*" (1كورنثوس 6:    9-10).

"لأن *إناثهم استبدلوا الاستعمال  الطبيعي بالذي على خلاف    الطبيعة... وكذلك الذكور أيضا تاركين استعمال الأنثى الطبيعي. اشتعلوا  بشهوتهم    بعضهم لبعض فاعلين الفحشاء ذكورا بذكور *ونائلين في أنفسهم جزاء  ضلالهم المحق"    (رومية  1:  24-27)

 بالنسبة لنا نقبلك كما أنت فأنت إنسان أولا و أخيرا والمسيحية علمتنا و أوصتنا بمحبة الجميع ولكن هذا لا ينفي أننا نكره الخطيئة فنحن نحب الخاطيء ولكننا نكره الخطيئة

الرب أيضا يحبك ويقبلك كما أنت ولكنه بنفس الوقت ينتظر توبتك عن هذه الأمور فكيف لك أن تحب شخص دون أن تفعل ما يرضيه وما يوصيك به ؟


سلام و نعمة معك أخي


----------



## عاشق بريطانيا. (1 سبتمبر 2011)

العمر الحقيقي هو 26 عاما ولكن العمر الإفتراضي الذي في المنتدى هو 32 :dntknw:

لا أريد أن أخفي سعادتي بشأن التعليقات التي تقبلني وكذلك سعيد بالتعليقات التي تتحدث بلغة الإحترام حتى لو لم اتفق معها. وأود أولا الإعتذار للعضوه روزيتا عمّا بدر مني في أحد الردود السابقه :love34:

أود جوابا وإختصارا لكل هذا ورجاء التأني قبل الإجابه.

هل سأغير مثليتي؟؟ لا.

هل أريد ان أؤمن بالمسيح؟ نعم وبشده.

هل مقبول لدى الكنائس؟ لا أعلم. بعضها قد يقبلني وبعضها قد يطردني.

ولكن السؤال الأهم هل أستطيع أن أؤمن بالمسيح دون تغيير في مثليتي لأنني لن أغيرها؟

الصراحة. هل سوف يسمع الله لصلواتي وسوف يستمع لي عندما أتحدث معه رغم انني مثلي جنسيا ومجددا لن أغيرها؟

خيارين لا ثالث لهما 
1/ أبقى على مثليتي وأؤمن بالمسيح رب المجد.
2/ أبقي على مثليتي ولا أؤمن بالمسيح رب المجد.

مارأيكم؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2011)

> _خيارين لا ثالث لهما
> 1/ أبقى على مثليتي وأؤمن بالمسيح رب المجد.
> 2/ أبقي على مثليتي ولا أؤمن بالمسيح رب المجد._


للأسف من كلامك هذا واضح إنك تفضل شهوتك على المسيح وهذه خطيئة بحد ذاتها
رب المجد لا يريدك غارقا في هذا العالم وشهواته بل يريدك طاهرا مقدسا لأجله هو 
[FONT=&quot]
"مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ  أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُني فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. مَنْ وَجَدَ حَيَاتَهُ يُضِيعُهَا، وَمَنْ أَضَاعَ حَيَاتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي  يَجِدُهَا" (متى 10: 37-39)[/FONT]


----------



## coptic eagle (1 سبتمبر 2011)

2) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 6: 9
أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ؟ لاَ تَضِلُّوا: لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ،


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*


			خيارين لا ثالث لهما 
1/ أبقى على مثليتي وأؤمن بالمسيح رب المجد.
2/ أبقي على مثليتي ولا أؤمن بالمسيح رب المجد.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الخيارين أخرهم جهنم ونار أبديه .​*


----------



## tonyturboman (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> _:love34:_
> 
> _._
> 
> ...


 لماذا لاتضيف خيار ثالث وهو :
استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## MAJI (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي عاشق بريطانيا (واتوقع عشقك لها جاء من الحرية الممنوحة لك بدون ملامة من احد لافعالك)
انت تريد المسيح وانت تخالف وصاياه اي انك غير تائب 
الكنائس التقليدية ترفضك ان افصحت لهم بفكرك وربما تساعدك للتخلص مما انت فيه 
لكنك وجدت وحسب زعمك كنيسة تتقبلك وتبارك مثليتك فلم تعد لك اي  مشكلة 
لكن اعلم ان هناك من ينتحلون اسم المسيحية ويسمون انفسهم كهنة ويقلدون طقوس المسيحية وهم اعدائها  اللدودين
وعلى رأي المثل المصري 
(انت عايز الحق ولا ابن عمو ؟)
فالحق ,المسيحية تقول ان المثلية خطيئة وعلى اساسها حرق ربنا قوم لوط
والرب ينور طريقك ان كنت جادا بقبوله


----------



## عاشق بريطانيا. (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عشقي لبريطانيا العظمى لم يأتي لما فيها من حرية وديمقراطيه 
ومراعاة للإنسانيه والتي لا يزال الأقباط يعانون منها في مصر حاليا.

عشقي لبريطانيا جاء من ناسها وعقلهم المتفتح والمتقبل للأخر 
وليس لعقل البلد الأم التي حياتهم ليس فيها سوى أسود وأبيض 
لا حضارات ولا ثقافات ولا حتى تنوع في الحياة.


طالما أنه وللأسف هنالك من قدم نفسه وكأنه الله وقال أن الخيارين نهايتهما الجحيم من يدري قد يكون الله؟؟؟؟ 
وأنا أريد الحق وليس أبن عمه. 
بالتالي وللأسف وللأسف الشديد أيضا 
أنني لا أستطيع أن أرفض نفسي كما ولدت. 
لأترك الزمن ولنرى ماسوف يحدث.

أتمنى من الإداره إغلاق الموضوع لو أمكن.

شكرا لجميع الأحبه.


----------



## The Antiochian (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي الحبيب أنت ترفض كلام الكتاب المقدس الذي قدمناه لك ، وترفض حتى مجرد المحاولة لأجل المسيح .*

*لا الموضوع ليس ولادياً ، لأنه معك ومع شقيقك ، الاضطراب الهرموني يحدث مرة ، ولكن الاضطراب المنزلي ذو العوامل المعقدة هو الذي يتكرر .*

*بكل الأحوال أنت من سيكون الرابح الوحيد أو الخاسر الوحيد .*


----------



## coptic eagle (1 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب يا اخ عاشق اقرأ هذا الكتاب وهو بيعالج مشكلتك
وافهم وما في الكتاب
http://bit.ly/qSwy7U


----------



## عاشق بريطانيا. (1 سبتمبر 2011)

إخوتي أخواتي (إذا سمحتم لي ان أناديكم بذلك) 

لا أعرف ماذا أقول، هذه اول مرة في حياتي تقريبا أجلس امام جهاز الحاسوب هذه المدة.

همممم كيف اشرح لكم وضعي كيف اجعلكم تفهموني، انا في الحب وسوف أبقى في حب حبيبي فأنا احبه، لا أعرف ماهو الحب بتعريفكم ولكن من الواضح انه يختلف عن تعريفي.

مما يتضح لي الان انه يجب أن أذهب لعقيدة اخرى مثلا لكى أشعر بالقبول من تلك العقيده؟؟؟ هممم البوذيه، الكابالا، السنتولوجيه، الإسلام (بناء على مايقوله أصدقائي المسلمين الليبراليين) ولكن أريد المسيحن أريد المسيييييييييييييح. لا أريد بوذا ولا أريد محمد مع كل إحترامي وتقديري لكلاهما ولكن اريد المسيح فماذا أفعل؟؟ انا أريد المسيح ولكن لماذا لماذا تبعدوني عنه؟؟؟؟؟ لقد قلتها من قبل أنا احب حقيقة أنني مثلي جنسيا وأحب نفسي كما أنا عليه الان وأحب حياتي ولكن أحب المسيح وأريد ان اكون معه.

*# ..................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## coptic eagle (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اهلا بالاخ عاشق 
ممكن تحكلنا عن طفولتك 
يعني هل كان ليك اصدقاء من الولاد كثير 
هل كنت طف ل منعزل ما لكش اصحاب 
ممكن تحكي لنا عن طفولتك شويه وتقرا كتاب شفاء الحب ففكر 
وتذكر ان طريق التوبه ممكن ولكن تذكر ان الرب يسوع تالم لكي يمنحك فرصه ثانيه
وتذكر انالرب يسوع  يشعرك بالمك وانه في كل ضيقاتكم تضايق


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2011)

> _مما يتضح لي الان انه يجب أن أذهب لعقيدة اخرى مثلا لكى  أشعر بالقبول من تلك العقيده؟؟؟_


ألا تلاحظ أنك تبحث دائما عما يرضي شهوتك الأرضية في حين يفترض أن تبحث عن خلاصك و أبديتك! 



> _انا أريد المسيح ولكن لماذا لماذا تبعدوني عنه؟؟؟؟؟_


لسنا نحن من نبعدك عن المسيح !!! 
نحن قدمنا لك أدلة وشواهد من الكتاب المقدس تبين لك حجم الخطيئة التي أنت فيها ولكنك مصر على أن تبقى مقيدا بشهوتك الخاطئة
فحتى تقبل المسيح ويقبلك هو يجب عليك أن تتخلص من هذه القيود لتبدأ مع المسيح في حياة القداسة والطهارة 



> _أنا احب حقيقة أنني مثلي جنسيا وأحب نفسي كما أنا عليه  الان وأحب حياتي_


والمسيح لا يحب الخطيئة ! فكيف تريده أن يقبلك بخطيئتك 

نصيحة من أخت لك : إذهب إلى تلك العقائد التي ذكرتها سابقا والتي تسمح لك بممارسة هذه الخطيئة لأنك إنسان إستعبدتك هذه الخطيئة وأنت من داخلك لا تريد التغيير من أجل الإبتعاد عنها بل فضلتها على المسيح فأنت بعيد كل البعد عن أن تكون مسيحيا محبا للسيد المسيح فالمسيح يقول : [FONT=&quot]"مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ  أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ  مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ  مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُني  فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. مَنْ وَجَدَ حَيَاتَهُ يُضِيعُهَا، وَمَنْ أَضَاعَ  حَيَاتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي  يَجِدُهَا" (متى 10: 37-39)[/FONT]


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> *عشقي* لبريطانيا
> ناسها وعقلهم المتفتح *والمتقبل* للأخر ولا حتى تنوع في الحياة.
> طالما أنه وللأسف هنالك *من قدم نفسه وكأنه الله* وقال أن *الخيارين نهايتهما الجحيم* من يدري قد يكون الله؟؟؟؟
> وأنا أريد الحق وليس أبن عمه.
> أنني لا أستطيع أن *أرفض* نفسي كما ولدت.




*أخي *

*إعشق من تعشق وضاجع من ُتضاجع ... لكن إعلم أنك تسير في الظلام *

*لن ُنجبرك على ترك خطيتك المُحببة لديك ... فأنت مستعبد لها *

*إذا وجدت بعض الناس يجارونك ولا يُريدوا أن يصدموك *

*فهذا لن يُغيِّر الحق المسيحي ولا توهم نفسك بأنك مؤمن *

*المؤمن يحب السلوك في النور ومضاجعي الذكور ليسوا في النور *

*لن يوافقك المسيح على أن تُمارس المثيلية وتكون مسيحي *

*لقد ذكر أخي ماذا فعل الله بأهل سدوم ... حرقوا بالنار *

*أنت تكسر قوانين الله ... بمضاجعة ذكر مثلك *

*الموضوع أصبح ليس موضوعك فليعلم الكل *

*بكل وضوح لا مضاجي ذكور في المسيحية *

*يأتي للمسيحية الخطاة بكل أنواعهم *

*لكن المسيح ... يُغيِّرهم ... يغسلهم ... يُحررهم ... ُيعِتقهم ... يُقدسهم *

*أولاد الله *
*آنية للكرامة وليسوا آنية للهوان *

*تمسكك بخطيتك ... يمنعك من الايمان *

*سراب أنك تضاجع ذكر ... ويسكن المسيح قلبك *

*في المنتدى المسيحي لا تهاون مع الأفكار الغير مسيحية *

*لن نعتبر ولن نحترم ولن نتهاون مع من يُريد السلوك في النجاسة *

*نريد مساعدتك ... لكن لن نتساهل مع الخطية ولا بعباراتها الهدامة *




عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> طالما أنه وللأسف هنالك *من قدم نفسه وكأنه الله* وقال أن *الخيارين نهايتهما الجحيم* من يدري قد يكون الله؟؟؟؟
> أنني لا أستطيع أن *أرفض* نفسي كما ولدت.


 
*أخي *
*نعم ... نعم ... هناك من كلامهم كلام الله *

*نحن أولاد الله ... ونتكلم بكلام الله ... لأن لنا فكر الله ... ونسلك حسب مشيئة الله ... لأننا آنية الله *

*إن عدم رفضك لنفسك ... يؤهلك لرفضك للايمان *

*عندما يقف المريض أمام الطبيب *

*الطبيب يُشخِّص الحالة ... ويصف العلاج ... والمريض يُطيع *

*عدم طاعتك ... يحرمك من العلاج ... فيأكلك المرض ... فتهلك للأبد *

*لا إجبار في المسيحية على شئ ... ولن ُتجبر المسيحية على شئ *

.


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> وإذا كان الله بالنسبة لكم *مهووس* بالجسد والجنس


 
*ممنوع وصف الله بهذا *

*نجاسة جسدك فاضت من لسانك *

*تحزير تحزير آخر وإلا فقدت عضويتك *

.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*المسيحيه مفهاش حرام و حلال و حدود قاسيه جدا تجعل كل ما هو ممنوع مرغوب. فيها ما يليق بمكانه ولاد الملك و ما لا يليق بهم و بمكانتهم....انت بتحب المسيح اكتر ولا اي بشر عادي؟؟؟؟ هنا بقي السؤال.انت لو بتحب حد و الحد دا قالك بطل تشرب او بطل مخدرات او بطل تسهر كتير  قدام التي في هتعمل مجهود ترضيه ولالا طبعا هتدفع الغالي و الرخيص عشان ترضيه صح ولا غلط؟؟؟؟لو انت متاكد من المسيح بجد يبقي اعمل ما في وسعك لارضائه و الوصول لمستواه العالي.

انا ضد انه حد يهاجمك او يدينك و يشتمك عشان اي امر تمر بيه لان دا مش سلوك ولاد ربنا الي يوحنا وصفه بأن الله محبة.

out of love not out of fanaticism 

did you get my point?


علي فكره انا بعشق بريطانيا زيك بالظبط و يمكن اكتر....

سلام​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 سبتمبر 2011)

> وإذا كان الله بالنسبة لكم مهووس بالجسد والجنس



اومال اله الاسلام ايه؟؟؟؟

اقري كتب الفقه الاسلامي و الاحاديث و انت تفهم قصدي.​


----------



## coptic eagle (1 سبتمبر 2011)

هل تعلم ان المسيح يشعر بالمك فانت لست وحيدا 
فحتى وان كنا لا نشعر بالمك فتاكد ان المسيح بالتأكيد يشعر بكل الامك واحزانك


1) سفر إشعياء 63: 9
فِي كُلِّ ضِيقِهِمْ تَضَايَقَ، وَمَلاَكُ حَضْرَتِهِ خَلَّصَهُمْ. بِمَحَبَّتِهِ وَرَأْفَتِهِ هُوَ فَكَّهُمْ وَرَفَعَهُمْ وَحَمَلَهُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ الْقَدِيمَةِ.


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> العمر الحقيقي هو *26* عاما ولكن العمر الإفتراضي الذي في المنتدى هو *32*


 
*لماذا الكذب *




عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> الصراحة. *هل سوف يسمع الله لصلواتي*
> وسوف يستمع لي عندما أتحدث معه
> رغم انني *مثلي جنسيا* ومجددا لن أغيرها؟


 
*فرق كبير بين أن يسمع صلاتك *

*وأن يوافقك على العيش في النجاسة *

.


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> لا تصفني *بالنجس* ولا تتطاول على لأنني في النهاية أتناقش وأسأل،


 

*وصفك ليس كلامي *

*لكن تقرير الكتاب عنك *

*النقاش ... لا يحتوي على العصيان ضد قوانين الله *

*لكن تمسكك وإصرارك على العيشة في مضاجعة الذكور *

*يجعلني أوضح أن الحياة المسيحية بعيدة كل البعد عن مضاجعة الذكور *

*أرجو أن يكون الأمر واضح *




عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> أنا لم أكن أعني *الله* بحد ذاته




*الكلام عن الله يجب أن يكون بحذر *




عاشق بريطانيا. قال:


> ورجاء* لا تهين* المحبة المسيحية بعصبيتك المفرطه.
> لا تدع ثغرات الحقد *والكراهيه* تتسرب من بين الحب المسيحي.




*لا إهانة للمسيحية ... من من ترك الكل لأجل المسيح *

*لكن لن نقبل أن يُقال عنا أن بيننا مؤمن مسيحي حقيقي وينحني لرجل *

*قمَّة الكراهية ... أن ُتدخل إلى المسيحية ... ما هي ليست هي عليه *

*أنت لا تعرف الحب المسيحي *

*الحب المسيحي : هو ترك لكل ما تحبه النفس ... من أجل المسيح *

*أنت لا تعرف إلا حب جسدك وإصرارك أن العلاقة الجسدية بين رجل ورجل حب طاهر *

*خطأ آخر ستوقف عضويتك *

.


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*إخوتي *

*لنترك كلام الانسان ونعود لكلام الله *
كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 14 
أَمْ لَيْسَتِ *الطَّبِيعَةُ نَفْسُهَا تُعَلِّمُكُمْ* أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِنْ كَانَ يُرْخِي شَعْرَهُ فَهُوَ *عَيْبٌ لَهُ *
​*فإن كان الرجل عيب له ... أن يُرخي شعره *

*فكم بالحرى عيب له ... أن يترك المرأة ... ويذهب لرجل ليهين جسده *

*ليس عيب أن يأتي الخاطي بشره للمسيح مهما كان فيغسله من شره *

*ولكن إن تمسك بشِره ... فسوف يفقد المسيح *

*الحيوان يعرف ُأنثاه ... والبعض يفقدون كرامتهم ... ويصبح الحيوان أفضل منهم *

.


----------



## ROWIS (1 سبتمبر 2011)

> *الحيوان يعرف ُأنثاه ... والبعض يفقدون كرامتهم ... ويصبح الحيوان أفضل منهم *


*دي الخلاصة بصراحة
ولكن انا كنت عاوز اعرف اذا كان هو شاذ او مثلي بالايجاب ولا بالسلب ؟ يعني فاعل ولا مفعول به ؟
علشان واضح من كلامه -من وجهة نظري- انه مثلي بالسلب (مفعول به)
قال حب قال​*


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *دي الخلاصة بصراحة​*
> 
> 
> *ولكن انا كنت عاوز اعرف اذا كان هو شاذ او مثلي بالايجاب ولا بالسلب ؟ يعني فاعل ولا مفعول به ؟*
> ...



*مفعول به ... أو مبتدأ ... ولو حتى مبني للمجهول *

*لا مثيلية في المسيحية ... والذي يتفق معها ليس مسيحي *

*لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة ... الكتاب واضح وليست أقوالنا التي تحكم :*
تيموثاوس الاولى : 1
9. عَالِماً هَذَا أَنَّ *النَّامُوسَ* لَمْ يُوضَعْ لِلْبَارِّ، بَلْ :
لِلأَثَمَةِ وَالْمُتَمَرِّدِينَ، لِلْفُجَّارِ وَالْخُطَاةِ، لِلدَّنِسِينَ وَالْمُسْتَبِيحِينَ، لِقَاتِلِي الآبَاءِ وَقَاتِلِي الأُمَّهَاتِ، لِقَاتِلِي النَّاسِ،
10. لِلزُّنَاةِ، *لِمُضَاجِعِي الذُّكُورِ،* لِسَارِقِي النَّاسِ، لِلْكَذَّابِينَ، لِلْحَانِثِينَ، وَإِنْ كَانَ شَيْءٌ آخَرُ يُقَاوِمُ التَّعْلِيمَ الصَّحِيحَ، 

كورنثوس الاولى 6 : 9 
أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ *لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ*
لاَ تَضِلُّوا لاَ زُنَاةٌ وَلاَ عَبَدَةُ أَوْثَانٍ وَلاَ فَاسِقُونَ وَلاَ مَأْبُونُونَ *وَلاَ مُضَاجِعُو ذُكُورٍ* 

​*هذا هو دستور رب البيت ... **فكيف يريد أن يعيش معه ... فليبقى خارج لبيت *

*هو حكم على نفسه *

.


----------



## ROWIS (1 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *مفعول به ... أو مبتدأ ... ولو حتى مبني للمجهول *
> 
> *لا مثيلية في المسيحية ... والذي يتفق معها ليس مسيحي *
> 
> ...


*انا قريت مشاركاته كلها وهو قال ان اخوة مثلي وانه هو والاسرة باركوا هذا الزواج، فواضح ان العيب في التربية والا لماذا توافق اسرة من اب وام (علاقة طبيعية) علي شئ زي ده ؟
وهو قال انه مسيحي سابق وبعد كده بقي لا ديني ولكن كيف انه مسيحي وانه لم يقرا مثلاً الايات اللي حضرتك جبتها .. وقال بيقول انه مكنش يعرف ان الموضوع خطأ ديني او اجتماعي !!! اومال كان مسيحي ازاي يعني
وهو حاطت المثلية في كفه والمسيح في كفة وكأن ان في بينهم علاقة او مقارنة حتي، انا شكيت بصراحة انه بيحب المسيح حب عادي بصراحة .. واحدي مشاركاته بيقولنا كفايه نبص علي الامور بنظرة جنسية وياريت تنظروا علي المشاعر !! قال الموضوع ليه علاقة بالمشاعر، طب مهو لو مشاعر ايه المشكلة وهو لازم اللي احبه من اصدقائي اتجوزة ويضاجعني او اضاجعه ؟ مهو لو ليه علاقة بالمشاعر يبقي ايه علاقتة بالمثلية.
هو واحد واضح ان الاهل ضايعين وكانوا عارفين ومحدش حاول حتي يعالجة وبما ان اخوة اكبر منه وهو مثلي، يبقي تفسيري للموضوع انه احتمال كبير ان اخوة الكبير هو السبب في الموضوع ده منذ الصغر
*


----------



## مسلم 1483 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام للجميع

المثلية الجنسية أمر غير مقبول البتة ولها طرق لعلاجها ممّا لاشك فيه. 

لو سمحتم لي بتعقيب بسيط: يظهر لي أن العضو تم فصله فلا اعتقد أنه من المقبول الحديث عنه دون السماح له بالرد حتى لو كان مايفعله خطأ ومثير للإشمئزاز ولكن لا يجب أن يتم التعدي على حرمته وإنتقاده دون فتح المجال له للحديث. فقط مجرد رأي شخصي. 
​


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> * الحديث عنه *​


​ 
*الموضوع أكبر من أن يكون الحديث عن عضو *

*فالموضوع يُسيئ للمسيحية من خلال مشاركاته *

*تعاطفنا معه كثيرًا ... قدمنا له العلاج ... قدمنا له الفكر المسيحي الصحيح *

*لكنه مُصر على لصق المثيلية بالمسيحية ويصفها بمحبة المسيح *

*العلاقات الفاسدة ... خط أحمر ... فهي لا ُتمارس في المسيحية *

.


----------



## مسلم 1483 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

لقد راقبت مواضيعه ولم أكن أود في الدخول في مشادة بينه فلقد كان يتحدث للمسيحين في بادئ الأمر.

كان يحاول ان يجمع بين الإثنين (الإيمان و حياته الجنسيه) ومع هذا لا يجوز الحديث عنه وعن عائلته والقول والظن أنه تعرض لحالة ما في صغره "من نحن لنحكم!" تحزنني مثل هذه القصص، أشخاص يتوقون للإيمان ولكن لا يستطيعون الوصول له

*# ................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## مسلم 1483 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> لقد راقبت مواضيعه ولم أكن أود في الدخول في مشادة بينه فلقد كان يتحدث للمسيحين في بادئ الأمر.
> 
> كان يحاول ان يجمع بين الإثنين (الإيمان و حياته الجنسيه) ومع هذا لا يجوز الحديث عنه وعن عائلته والقول والظن أنه تعرض لحالة ما في صغره "من نحن لنحكم!" تحزنني مثل هذه القصص، أشخاص يتوقون للإيمان ولكن لا يستطيعون الوصول له
> 
> ...


لو في إمكان المشرف التوضيح عن سبب حذف جزء من مشاركتي!!!!!​


----------



## sarkoo (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جميعنا نحارب النتيجة ونترك الأسباب ..... هل تظنون أن من هم في حالة عاشق بريطانيا سعيدون بحياتهم .... لا يوجد موقف أصعب من أن يكون الإنسان مختلفا بطريقة سلبية كالمثلية مثلا بالنسبة للمجتمع ..... يعيشون حياتهم إما منبوذون من الناس وحتى من أهلهم لو أنهم صرحوا بشعورهم أو يعانون من تعذيب الذات بينهم وبين أنفسهم لأنهم مختلفون عن الآخرين .... الإنسان الطبيعي يكافئ بإشباع رغباته الجنسية بالزواج إذا ما حافظ على عفته قبله لكن المثلي لا مكافأة له فهو لا يستطيع إشباع رغباته الجنسية إذا ما تزوج زواجا طبيعيا وبنفس الوقت لا يكون مقبولا لدى الله والناس إذا فعل ما يرغب به ..... برأيي أن نحاول فهم هذا الإنسان لأنه قبل أي شيء هو إنسان لم يختر ما هو عليه خاصة أن لا علاج لهذا الأمر ..... وعلينا أن لا ننسى أن كل شخص منا معرض لأن يعيش هذه التجربة المرة مع إبنه أو أخيه أو أي شخص قريب عليه فلا أحد منا يعرف ما تخبئه النفوس ولذلك أنا متعاطف مع عاشق بريطانيا .....


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> *# ................... #*


 
*رجاء *

*عدم التدخل في شئون الآخرين *


----------



## fredyyy (1 سبتمبر 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> ولذلك أنا *متعاطف* مع عاشق بريطانيا .....


 
*صلي له *

*أن يحرره الرب من قيده ... فتعاطفنا لا ينفعه شيئًا *


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> تعرض للطعن في شرفه. الشرف لو دنس فالموت أشرف. ​


 
*عن أي شرف تتكلم *

*لقد أساء لنفسه ... وتعمد الاساءة للمسيحيين *


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة:*اختصر كلامي بجملتيين فقط ماقل ودل... قال البابا بندكتس:مشكلة هذا العالم انه يفعل الخطيئة ولكنه لايعلم *


----------



## MAJI (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> كان يحاول ان يجمع بين الإثنين (الإيمان و حياته الجنسيه)   تحزنني مثل هذه القصص، أشخاص يتوقون للإيمان ولكن لا يستطيعون الوصول له
> 
> *# ................... #*
> 
> *حرر بواسطة المشرف*


اخي بوذي  
عندما يريد الانسان الايمان بعقيدة اليس عليه ان يعرفها اولا ؟
عاشق بريطانيا دخل وطرح علينا موضوعه 
وكلنا اجبناه ما في المسيحية تجاه موضوعه 
فاذا اراد الوصول للايمان المسيحي يجب ان يخضع هو لها وليس العكس


----------



## وردة الرمال (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخوتي هذا الشخص بحاجة  لمساعدة ليتحرر من مثليته الجنسية
كما قرأت في بعض الردود من طرف الأعضاء فسبب مثليتك اخي عاشق بريطانيا قد يعود لأسباب في الصغر، فنفس الانسان البشرية معقدة جدا وتمر بمراحل قد لاندركها يكون لها أكبر تأثير على مستقبلنا.
أغلب الديانات تدين المثلية والشذوذ بأنواعه، ولكن لأن الغرب انحل ورمى بالديانات عرض الحائط لم يجد بديلا عن مداواة الشذوذ إلا أن يصرح به كحالة طبيعية جعلت الكثير ممن يصابون به يؤمنون بذلك.
هناك عدة أمور تقود للشذوذ مثلا طريقة التربية أو رؤية الطفل لمناظر جنسية غير طبيعية قبل بلوغه وووووو............ أسباب كثيرة معروفة وجهولة ونفسية الانسان معقدة جدا جدا وتتكون بطريقة صعبة، فليست ظاهرة فيزيائية سهلة التحليل وانما لكل شخص نفسيته الخاصة.
أخي الكريم،حتى وإن لم يكن الشذوذ راجعا إلى أسباب واضحة في حياتك فاعلم أنه ابتلاء من الله كمن ابتلي بحب الخمر وادمانه أو ادمان المخدرات، فسيجد الشخص صعوبة في التخلي عنه ولكنه عليه ان يقاوم هذا الابتلاء ليبتعد عن الشهوات لهذا وجدت الأديان.
أنا لست مسيحية، ولكن المسيحية بها تعاليم كثيرة صحيحة تمشي في نطاق الحق، لا أومن بها ولكن أحترمها جدا جدا، أما ما ذكر عن الكنائس المثلية فهي خطة لكي يجعلوا الناس يؤمنو بأن المسيحية تحلل الشذوذ وهذا غير معقول لأن هناك أكثر من نص في الانجيل يحرم هذا الفعل.
أخي انت مبتلى بابتلاء عظيم وصبرك ومدافعتك له واصرارك وعزيمتك وإرادتك هم من يخلصوك منه جميعا
أنا قرأت عدة مواضيع عن الشذوذ ورأيت ردود أطباء لا دينين أغلبهم تكون إجابته، تخلصك من الشذوذ هو بالارادة، فما دمت تؤمن به وتريده فاعلم انك إن ذهبت إلى أي دين فلن تتخلص منه، ولكن إرادتك فقط هي من تجعلك تتخلص منه.
أما الزواج من امرأة فلا أنصحك به الآن حتى تتعافى وإلا ستظلمها معك، إذهب لطبيب يؤمن بأن الشذوذ مرض وسيساعدك ولا تلتفت لأقوال الغرب القائلين بأنه حالة طبيعية فكم من نظريات قديمة أبطلتها نظريات حديثة، وسيأتي وقت ويعاودون الاقرار بأنه مرض مع تطور العلم
هذا وأتمنى من الله ان يرزقك الشفاء وأكرر لك كلمة أخيرة، بإرادتك فقط تصنع الفرق بين حياتك الماضية والحياة الجديدة وسترى كم هي الحياة جميلة مع أنثى وانك كنت تعيش في ظلام
تحياتي.*


----------

